# The toll to the right



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

I guess this is the best place to talk about this, but mods feel free to move it if I'm wrong.

We were talking here in chat about those roadside memorials recently. I look to the upper right of this webpage and I see something that is very much like those. We pass by those roadside memorials and they make us feel sad and then we drive on. I look to the right and I see the topics posted for dogs in urgent need of a home or they will lose their lives. Postings of those less urgent but still very much in need. It makes my heart sick to see them and I'll admit I've wished they were not there, but then like many of us discussed in that other thread and those memorials these topics remind us of the toll that is being taken. So many dogs die. So many. I see a brief description and I can see them. I wonder about their lives and how they wound up where they are. Many times I will look at the whole post. I usually can't bring myself to say anything. It does though make me very aware of my own dogs - not that I ever lapse in that, but you know what I mean. I hug them close as I wish I could the dogs that pass by in that list. We will rescue again. That is for certain. But it it will be just one dog among so many. I don't really know why I posted this or what I hope to achieve by doing so. The list to the right has had many urgents pass by tonight I guess. It's bothered me for so long I guess I just had to share with those I knew would understand and likely feel the same way.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

> Quote: I don't really know why I posted this or what I hope to achieve by doing so.


 I think I know. And I agree. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Aw Tom, Hugs to you my friend.

I know exactly how you feel. I do read the urgent and non urgent threads first when ever I come on here, and it just breaks my heart. I feel so bad because there really isn't anything I can do clear over here in Nevada, for the ones posted on this board, except offer an occasional bump when needed.

It brings tears to my eyes and saddens my heart to know there are so many in need, and just not enough angels to help them all.

Our own rescue here is overwhelmed with all the German Shepherds we have coming into our local shelter, which is now a high kill shelter. 

I just was asked to help someone place a 6 month old male pup, because again, they really shouldn't of gotten a puppy when they knew their hands were full with a toddler in the home, and the pup spends most of the time outside digging up the yard.
Calls like that are coming in daily, and it is heartbreaking.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

I have felt the same many times.


----------



## mrgsdolch (Oct 10, 2006)

I know what your trying to say, GSDad. It really feels like no matter how hard we try, it just isn't making a difference. But it is. No, we can't save everyone, god knows a wish we could. But for that one out of so many, to be given another chance at a happy life and good home, thats reason enough for me to do everything in my power to help, which isn't very much at the moment. A lot of people would write this off as simply a lost cause, but the people on this board know better. They know that one loving life is worth every ounce of energy put in. Honestly, I'v seen a few of the urgents and started balling like a baby. It seriously pisses me off when people look at their dogs as nothing more than possesions to be "gotten rid of" when their inconvenient. I have a 6 week old son, he's pretty friggin inconvenient at times, lol, but I'd NEVER get rid of him. Why can't people look at their dogs in the same light? Sorry about the rant.


----------



## Bookwoman (Jul 22, 2007)

I also feel it is overwhelming. The urgent board makes me want to jump in and help but also leaves me feeling like any assistance I offer is a tiny drop in an overflowing bucket. Then I read the posts with before and after pictures and stories and see that one person at a time does make a difference in one dog's life at a time. And that compels me to try to add a drop. It's not enough, but it's not nothing at all.

Reading the rescue and urgent posts has affected me personally to the point that it has redirected our upcoming relocation. We are in the process of looking for a new place to live in a totally different area than we are now (due to job changes) and have narrowed our focus to look for land, where we will have space for more than the one dog we have now. While we (well, me, actually) want more than one dog, until I joined this board and became aware of rescue, it had never crossed our minds to go that route. And if we do even just one rescue, it may pale in comparison to the overwhelming needs out there. But if we had never become aware of those needs, it would be one less. 

It is very hard to read the urgent section. But without it being there, without it making us aware, without it moving us to act, more dogs would suffer. For all that I can't do <u>right now</u>, I feel I must read those posts as an act of testimony.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

I too; wish there was something more I could do to stop the cycle. If I could, I would start some kind of program, ie. presentation and travel the country/world to teach responsible pet ownership. I'd have to be like the energizer bunny and just keep going and going and going!!! Why can't people just accept responsibility for decisions thay make!? If you want a pet, be financially and emotionally and physically ready to care for it and give it a good life. Tethered, or penned 24/7 is NOT acceptable, our town just revised their ordinance to begin changing things here YIPPEE!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BookwomanIt is very hard to read the urgent section. But without it being there, without it making us aware, without it moving us to act, more dogs would suffer. For all that I can't do <u>right now</u>, I feel I must read those posts as an act of testimony.


Thank you. You put it into words very well. That helps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

(I wanted to add this but took too long typing to edit the above)

We can't do it all. I applaud those who do so much more than I do. I honor my wife for many things but not the least of things is the role she plays here on a local level in dog rescue (all dogs), the training she gives at extremely low cost to new dog owners so that they _can_ make that successful match, and of course the work she does to help heal those who suffer as a vet tech. My job now is different but not completely different I guess. I work with National Guard retirees to ensure that they are well cared for.

Both Odin and Frigga are breeder re-homes. Not quite the same kind of rescue as one from a shelter, but a rescue to some degree. DW always got her's from a shelter in the past. We took Willy the GSD/Husky for awhile and thought that would work and it would've except that the elderly woman who had owned him and no longer could care for him's daughter came to claim him. That may have been best since he was elderly himself and used to being the only dog and he will now remain so. DW wanted to rush right out and help another and I would really like to as well, but the time grows nearer for our baby's arrival. Not the best time to bring a new dog into the picture. But when the time _is_ right we will rescue a dog. Maybe a GSD but just as likely a GSD mix. Our late lamented Billie was a GSD mix and we'd kind of like to honor him that way. So for now we must wait and watch the toll pass by and give testimony to the losses.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have that portion of the forum closed off - I cannot go there - I would have 800 dogs at my house if I did and that wouldn't be helping them either. It breaks my heart - I cry when the Pedigree commerical comes on TV. I can't bear the thought of unloved/unwanted dogs and I personally can't do anything about it. It is just so very, very sad. I applaud anyone who rescues - you are truely angels.


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

The number of GSDs in need of homes is overwhelming. People may think they can't do much because there are so many dogs. You may not think you're making a difference, but for the dog that is saved, you've made a world of difference.

I can't have another dog or even foster in my current living situation, but I CAN help with transports, etc. It may be just a small part, but a very necessary part in getting a pupper to its new home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

An excellent point, Susan.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

There is a lot more to rescue than fostering dogs. Rescues are always in need of volunteers to do the behind the scenes work. Reference checks, home visits, adopter follow-ups, working at fundraising events - which also double as events to educate the public on responsible pet ownership and help get additional volunteers. Rescues need people to do these jobs as much as they need foster homes.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

This post touched my heart. When I first got into rescue last year, I thought, well, I will have two of my own and ONE foster lol. I now have 4 of my own (three rescues) and 2 fosters. It is definately a change going from 2 dogs to 6 at any given time, but I wouldnt change it for the world. 
Also, I wanted to say to all of you that dont feel that doing just a tiny drop makes much of a difference, I can look at my rescue's and tell you it does. I can say thank you as well, because of all the people that took the time, even just a couple hours for transporting, because those acts of kindness is what made it possible for my three wonderful fur kids to be alive and happy today. Everyone pulls together and all those small acts become one big act that save a life. I know how disheartening it can be- we are so happy when we see a life saved, only to turn around and see a dozen plus more in need. When I feel discouraged, I look at those beautiful loving eyes I have here and find the strength to continue to help the ones I can save, even when my heart breaks for the ones I cant.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Helping transport a dog(s). As a foster, getting a dog to me is critical, and I have a great deal of respect for the folks that are involved with transport. 

If folks don't have the time or resources to adopt a forever dog, consider rescue work. Housing a dog for only a few weeks might well save the animals life, and many rescue groups will cover all expenses.

I have said this before, taking in just one dog, or one at a time is much better then ZERO.


----------

